# BEING LOGGED OUT STILL HAPPENING 18/2/05



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

SO frigging annoying having to log on each time :evil:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I had this and I deleted my cookies in Tools - Internet Options and it has been fine every since.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Lee,

In the past I have deleted cookies in Internet Tools like this and it has not worked but will try anything, cheers :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

John - annoyingly, I get this too - and to make matters worse, after a number of occasions I then have to reboot before it will work again. To lengthen the time between reboots, I'm now using IE until it breaks, then Opera - but eventually it breaks both and I'm forced to reboot...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is our dear forum now in need of a service ?

Who has checked the documents to see when it was last done?

Is it on AVS?

Has the warranty expired?

:roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've just been logged out first time for me :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Every 2 minutes I have to log in again.........GRRR

F F S it is FRIDAY I need the forum today !


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Having the same problems here today - getting logged out every couple of minutes.

Most frustrating indeed :evil:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Having the same problems here today - getting logged out every couple of minutes.
> 
> Most frustrating indeed :evil:


Can't reply as I am LOGGGED OUT

GGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------

